# Sticky  Kidding Talley for 2012



## RPC

I hope everyone enjoys doing this each year as much as I do.

If you could put when your doe kidded and if she had :kidblue: or :kidred: and how many that would be awesome. This way we can see if it is a buck or doe year.

Try to just use one Post and just edit it every time they kid. That way this doesn't end up 30 pages long.

At the end of the year I will add them all up so 1 post please everyone.


----------



## RPC

Sky X Paintball Due date:01/08/12 Kidded: 1/11/12 :kidblue: 

Jasmine X Paintball Due date: 01/10/12 Kidded: 01/10/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

Joy X Paintball Due date: 01/11/12 Kidded:01/05/12 :kidblue:


----------



## .:Linz:.

*Re: Kidding Talley for 2011*

(pssst - don't you mean 2012?)

Eclair X Suede Due date 4/10/12


----------



## ptgoats45

Cinnabar x Predator Kidded Jan 17th: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Fervent x Cal Kidded Jan 21st: :kidred: :kidred: 

Texanna x Cal Kidded Feb 17th: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Tornado x Silver-Shadow TSU Monsoon Kidded Feb 21st: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Grace x Silver-Shadow TSU Monsoon Kidded Feb 22nd: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Penny x Cal Kidded March 23rd: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Tulip x Cal Kidded March 19th: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Vegas x Cal March 24th Kidded: :kidred: :kidred: 

All done for the year! Total of 7 Does and 11 Bucks


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Honey "B" x Jim Bean 1-18 :kidblue: :kidblue: 1 was DOA (breech aspirated fluid)
Opal x Puff Daddy 2-24 :kidred: // and a :kidblue: DOA (umbilical cord detached at belly prebirth)
Flash Dance x Puff Daddy 2-24 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sasha x Puff Daddy 2-29 :kidblue: 
Pocahontas x Willow 3-3 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Talia x DK 3-3 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Shadow x Willow 3-4 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Janus x DK 3-5 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Chocolate x Willow 3-6 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Bridget x Easu 3-10 :kidred: 
Vanessa x Big Thunder 3-10 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Larissa x Pedro 3-16 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Damsel x Tarragon 3-16 :kidred: :kidred: 
Mango x Willow 3-19 :kidred: 
Lola x Tarragon 3-20 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: kid 3 was found dead in sac  I missed him
Sam x Tarragon 3-24 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Latte x Willow :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Amberly x Willow 3-26 :kidblue: 
Yoncalla x Willow :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Mia x Willow :kidblue: :kidred: 
Goldie x Pedro :kidblue: 
Amalie x Pedro :kidblue: 
Madeline x Pedro :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Sara x Pedro :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Marigold x DK :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Agatha x DK



More details are on my breeding lineup page. I also have Jr's that won't be bred until Spring for Fall kids.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Jake x Rosemary (Due 3/11/12) Kidded: 3/13/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Jake x Bunny (Due 3/17/12) Kidded: 3/20/12 :kidred: 
Jake x Bella (Due 8/10/12) Kidded:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Atlantis X Puffy due March 9th: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
LulaBelle X Buckaroo due April 7th: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Daisy X Fu Manchu due April 12th: :kidblue: 
Pebble X Buckaroo due April 27th: :kidred: :kidred: 
Susan X Bam due May 25th: :kidblue: 

Done for the season! 7 does and 3 bucklings
Now I need to figure out who goes...


----------



## nancy d

Everyone here is due end of Feb & early March.
X RNSH Auto Repeater;
(2 DoxTarznPipes) Mys Livewire 
(2 DoxTNP) Mys Topline
TTH Brikhaus
TTH Nanette 
(FLNS Max) Sissy Royale
Shotgun
(Concealed Weapon) Mys Tess


----------



## Bona Fide

*Bona Fide Dairy Goats*

Katie x Jed (March) :kidblue: 
Patsy x Price (April)
Sweet Pea x Oatis (April) 
Maggie x Oatis (April)
Dee Dee x Oatis (April)
Sundae x Price (April) :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Simply x Price (April) :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Scarlet x Oatis (April) :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## logansmommy7

I vote we have another DOE year! Happy 2012 everyone!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Mabelline X Legacy (April 15th) kidded :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Stella X Avalanche (April 16th) kidded :kidblue: :kidred: 

Peach X Legend (April 17th) kidded :kidblue: 

Sydney X Avalanche (May 8th) kidded: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Happy Kidding everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba

Here are my girls who are due this year

Cinnamon x Malgus kidded : 12/31/11 twins:  :kidblue: :kidred:
Oreo x Malgus kidded : 2/11/12 single :kidblue: 
MJ x Zorro kidded : 3/14/2012 single :kidred: 
Leia x Malgus kidded : 3/21/2012 single :kidred: 
Molly x Malgus kidded : 3/21/2012 twins :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lexi x Malgus kidded : 3/21/2012 single :kidred: 
Ariel x Malgus kidded : 3/22/2012 Twins :kidred: :kidred: 
Felucia x Malgus kidded : 3/23/2012 Twins :kidred: :kidred: 
Mocha x Hoss : 3-23-2012 Single :kidblue: 
Big Bertha x Hoss kidded : 3-24-2012 Twins :kidred: :kidblue: 
Ebony x Zorro kidded : 4-7-2012 Twins :kidred: :kidblue: 
Midnight x Hoss kidded :
Hanna x Hoss kidded :
Abby x Hoss kidded :
Pumpkin x Malgus kidded :

Total so far: 
:kidred: 11 
:kidblue: 6

Some of these may not have taken...thinking :kidred: :kidred: for everyone


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ziva X Boots - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Angie X Rider - :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Flash Point X Boots - :kidred: :kidred: 
Sadie X Puff (March 3rd) -
Sweet Pea X Rider (March -15th) -


----------



## logansmommy7

Ok I'll add mine:

Cree x Zambra (February 15)
Clover x Knight (February 24)
Diamond x Knight (March 5)
Sioux x Knight (March 10)
Honey x Knight (March 12)
Caroline x Duke (April 20ish-she had a five day heat)
Marcie x Duke (~April 15-she was with the buck for a week)
Blizzrd x Knight (May 13)
Precious x Knight (May 21) - if she settles this time
Lucy x Duke (June 1)
Shazam x Knight (May 21) - if she settles this time

This is more kiddings than we have ever had-glad they are spread out! 
THINK PINK!


----------



## Red Mare

Phoenix X LB (Jan 1-9th) Kidded 
Dove X Top Gun (Jan 9-17) Kidded
Widget x LB (Jan 9-17) Kidded 
Delight x Top Gun (Jan 9-feb 1st) Kidded
Bell x Bruce Wayne (Jane 9th-Jan 17th) Kidded 
Blanc x Larkin (Jan 25th) Kidded
Freckles x Larkin (Jan 31st) Kidded
Ariel x Septre (Feb 14th) Kidded 
Lolita x Septre (Feb 17th) Kidded
Nocturne x Septre (Feb 15th) Kidded 

Asides Dove, Freckles, and Blanc- Kidding dates are approximate as we pen breed. All are confirmed via u/a however.  
Asides Bell and Delight, I'd like you all to think bouncing happy healthy doelings for us as well please.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

I have yet to have a "Doe" year so heres to hoping I finally have one! Im so jealous at how many does everyone seems to have!

Marigold X Snickers(DUE Feb 14th) Kidded: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Cookie X Jasper(DUE Early March) Kidded:

Corona X Sage(DUE March 14th) Kidded:

Lotus X Courageous(DUE April 1st) Kidded:

Beverly X Max(DUE April 5th) Kidded:

Georgia X Titan(Not bred yet) Kidded:

Junebug X ?? (Not bred yet) Kidded:

Margarita X ?? (Not bred yet) Kidded:

Hoping for LOTS of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## jdblack97

Dancer due 12/28/2011 kidded 1/1/2012 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Oreo due 1/5/2012 kidded 1/8/2012 :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## concobabe5

Dancin' Bobcat Due 1/20/12 kidded: not pregnant
Almond Joy Due sometime from 1/1 to 3/15/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Carousel Waltz Due sometime from 1/1 to 3/15/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Auburn Due sometime from 1/1 to 3/15/12 :kidred: :kidred: one was DOA
State of Grace Due 3/11/12 :kidred: :kidred: and a DOA :kidblue: 
Just Jewel Due 3/13/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## liz

Registered ND:
Hollow Ache-R Binkey X Ol'Country 38 Murphy 1/31/2012 delivered 2/2 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope X Ol'Country 38 Murphy 3/8/2012 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
"Pygerian"
Angel X Ol' Country 38 Murphy 2/22/2012 :kidblue:

Each of these dates are for 145 days and the time to be is creeping up on me FAST! :hair:
Healthy happy deliveries and my first set of quads!
Total is :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## myfainters

Faint-Hearted Ranch 2012 kidding Tally:

Pizzaz X Delight: Due Jan. 21,2012; 
Gunner X Ember: Due March 18, 2012;
Gunner X Peek-A-Boo: Due March, 2012;
Moose X Raindrop: Due April, 2012;
Moose X Rosey: Due April, 2012;
Moose X Pebbles: Due April, 2012
Gunner X Socks: Due end of April,2012

****** X Star: Due September, 2012
Chewy X Fern: Due September, 2012


----------



## Bit of Everything

Pearl x Donner- due and kidded Jan. 1- :kidred: :kidblue: 

April x Donner- due Dec. 26 - kidded - Jan. 2 - :angelgoat: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Curly Sue x Donner - Jan. 3 - :kidred: 

Honey x Donner- due Jan 20 kidded Jan. 27 :kidblue: :kidblue: 

May x Donner- due Jan 18 - Kidded Jan. 26 :kidblue: :kidred: :angelgoat: 

Tansy x Bryrpatch Tophat and Tails - Feb. 10 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

I'm done for this kidding round. Not sure if we'll start kidding in December again or wait till Jan 2013.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

Tern x Ray Kidded 1/14/12 Midnight :kidblue: & Winter :kidred: 
Mocha x Captain Kidded 4/3/12 Bailey :kidred: 
Malibu x Ray Kidded 4/18/12 Monte :kidblue: & DOA :kidred: 
Carrie x Ray due May/June
Ariella x Tundra due June
Faith x Ray Late summer

None have exact due dates this year, should be fun :hair:


----------



## realfarmgirl

Snowbell X Snoopy: DOB 4/1/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: (two years in a row kidding on Palm Sunday!
Dandy X Snoopy: DOB 3/1/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Suzie X Snoopy: DOB 4/3/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Lilly X Snoopy: due in April
Vanilla Chi X Snoopy: DOB 5/12/12 :kidblue: 

May be the only one here hoping for boys! (Made a promise to keep only one girl this year...it's easier when there are less to choose from  - we'll see how that works out!)


----------



## amylawrence

sounds fun, I'm in: 

Pumbaa x Lady, due 02/19: kidded 2/18 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Pumbaa x Roz, due 02/20: kidded 2/27 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Pumbaa x Naomi, due 02/21: kidded 2/26 :kidred: 

GHK Dark Fortune x Grumpy - miscarriage :angelgoat: :angelgoat: 
GHK Dark Fortune x Lumpy, due (apx) 03/06: kidded 03/04 :kidred: 

GBK Alpha x Mocha, due (apx) 04/08: kidded 04/08 :kidred: 

Can't wait to start plugging those cute little pink and blue babies in here!


----------



## CapriGem

*Nigerians*

Maplewood Hill Top Gilded Lily X New Moon FH Redhawk
-due Jan 23: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:

Maplewood Hill Top Nutmeg X Moon Spinner Blue Pavan
-due Jan 25: C-section, no live kids, forgot to ask what sex kids were :sigh:

CapriGem EM Laurel X End of The Line Boomerang 
-due May 14:

*Lamancha*

Dalton's Way TM Summer Breeze X Moon Spinner Blue Pavan 
-due March 17: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: (1st buck DOA)


----------



## firelight27

Alrighty, here is my list for the year:

Latifa x Fireworks - Due 2/29 - Kidded: 2/29 :kidred: :kidred: 

Sherry x Final Stand - Due 3/26-28 - Kidded: 3/26 :kidred: :kidblue: 

Klover x Donnie - Due 4/13 - Kidded: 4/8 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :angelgoat: 

Banshee x Odin -Due 6/29-30 - Kidded: 7/20 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Poit x Odin - Due 6/24-26 - Kidded: 6/20 :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Angel x Odin - Due 6/29 OR 7/5- Kidded: 7/1 :kidblue: 

Total: 5 :kidred: 10 :kidblue: ... Definitely a buck year for us here. New bucks to use next season, so hoping for a ton of little gals!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Harmony X Watch Me (due Feb 14) Kidded Feb 13 :kidblue: :angelgoat: , :kidred: 

Geae X Aladdin (due Feb 15) Kidded Feb 10 :kidred:, :kidblue: 

So excited this is my first kidding season :leap:


----------



## Iwantgoats

Daisy (sold) X Blue: Due 1/19/2012 Kidded: :kidblue: sold :kidred: retained
Holly X Blue: Due Anytime Kidded: :kidred: retained
Waddles (sold) X Blue: Due 2/10/12 Kidded: :kidblue: :kidblue: sold all
CoCo (sold) X Bucky: Due April :kidblue: sold 
Grandma X Cowboy: Due August
Star X Bucky: Due May false pregnancy sold
Snowy X Bucky: 4/15/2012 :kidblue: :angelgoat: and :kidred: (itty bitty) sold
****** X Bucky: Due April :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Blacky X Bucky: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Windy (sold) X Bucky: Due April :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lily X Cowboy: sold
Rose X Cowboy: Due August


----------



## Guest

OK I'll play along
Doe # DOD 
#012 1-7 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
#288 1-7 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#290 1-8 :kidblue: 
#166 1-9 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#090 1-9 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#135 1-9 :kidblue: sold 1-21 
#140 1-9 :kidred: sold 1-21 
Bobsi 1-10 :kidblue: :kidred:
#95 1-11 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
#165 1-11 :kidblue: :kidred:
#192 `1-13 :kidred: :kidred:
#141 1-14 :kidblue: :kidred:
#154 1-15 :kidblue: 
#24 1-15 :kidred: 
#281 1-15 :kidblue: :kidblue: sold 1-21
#191 1-16 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#201 1-16 :kidblue: 
#61 1-16 :kidblue: :kidred: sold 1-21
#174 1-16 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
#56 1-16 :kidred:
#229 1-16 :kidred: sold 1-21
#195 1-16 :kidblue: :kidred:
#146 1-17 :kidred: :kidred: 
#153 1-17 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#339 1-17 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#156 1-17 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:
#155 1-17 :kidred: sold 1-21
#17 1-18 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#1849 1-18 :kidblue: 
#91 1-18 :kidblue: :kidblue:
#144 1-20 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
#96 1-20 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#181 1-20 :kidblue:
#13 1-21 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:
#116 1-22 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#4 1-22 :kidred: :kidred:
#42 1-23 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
#9 1-24 :kidblue: 
#185-6 2-9 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#183-5 2-12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#163 2-20 :kidred: 
41 does 41 Bucks 41 Does kidded 2.0 average End of first kidding.

#243 4-15 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#168 4-15 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#289 4-15 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#143 4-16 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#202 4-16 :kidred: :kidred: 
#1856 4-17 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#191 4-17 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#101 4-17 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#193 4-17 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#230 4-18 :kidred: :kidred:
#183 4-19 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#232 4-19 :kidblue: 
#34 4-19 :kidred: :kidred: 
#194 4-19 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#235 4-19 :kidred: 
#333 4-20 :kidred: :kidred: 
#344 4-20 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#BT 4-20 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#190 4-20 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#186 4-21 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#239 4-22 :kidblue: 
#364 4-22 :kidred: :kidred: 
#224 4-22 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#308 4-22 :kidred: 
#343 4-22 :kidblue: 
#300 4-22 :kidred: 
#338 4-23 :kidblue: 
#180 4-24 :kidblue: 
#327 4-24 :kidblue:
#169 4-25 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#140 4-25 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#324 4-26 :kidblue: 
#Qausi 4-26 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
NT 4-27 :kidblue: 
#33 4-28 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
#26 4-28 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:
#200 4-29 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#20 4-29 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#161 4-30 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
#321 5-2 :kidblue: :kidred: 
#318 5-7 :kidblue: 
#331 5-7 :kidred: 
#176 5-8 :kidred:


----------



## Tammy Tarrant

Joey x Billy Baxter - Kidded 13/01/2012 :kidred:

Mrs Lightning x Scrappy - Kidded 20/01/2012 :kidblue: ( :kidred: :kidred: both girls deceased  )


----------



## comingsummers

Olivia x Balder (March 30) Kidded: 4/2/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Africa x Bentley (Feb 26) Kidded: 2/26/12 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Bibi x Balder (March 26) Kidded: 3/28/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Dewdrop x Balder (March 20) Kidded: 3/22/12 :kidred: :kidblue: 

Well I had a one more buck than doe, but from my buck it was even. Go Baldyr!


----------



## Randi

Jan 15 Macadamia :kidblue: 
Jan 17 Cashie :kidred: B
Jan 20 Saucy :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Mirrie :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Mu :kidblue:
April 16 Zinny. :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
April. 24 Yoda. :kidred: :kidblue: 
May 20 Nilla :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
July 15 Mu :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Jessica84

Jane 1/6/12 :kidblue: :kidred:
Sheep 2/2/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Luca 2-9-12 :kidred: :kidred: 
Suzy 2-9-12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Poly marie 2-10-12 :kidblue: 
Mule 2-11-12 :kidred: :kidblue: 
S J 2-11-12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Spanish 2-13-12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Lopsey 2-13-12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Matildia 2-15-12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Fattie ann 2-21-12 :kidblue: :kidred: 

18 more does to go, but as of now 14 :kidblue: and 8 :kidred:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Molly X Reg. LaMancha buck-info pending (2/26/12) Kidded:
Macy X Reg Sundgau Alpine buck-info pending (4/1/12) Kidded: 
Spirit X ^same buck^ (4/1-15/12) Kidded:
Abigail...who knows Not sure if she took yet.


----------



## rosti

Sara Lee x Zoe's Zeek kidded: Jan 18th: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :angelgoat:*

Altheda x Sultan due July 6th :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Desire x Kahura kidded: February 21st :kidred: :kidblue: 

*The vet had to come pull a dead kid 2 days later. I didn't check what it was.


----------



## Mimigwen

We're new but this sounds like fun!

1/17/2012 Minerva (Boer) x Strawberry (Nubian) :kidred: :kidred: 

1/17/2012 Fleur (Boer) x Strawberry (Nubian ) :kidred: :kidred: 

1/22/2012 Bellatrix (boer) X night Ghost (Boer) :kidred: :kidblue: 

1/23/2012 Amelia (Boer )x Night Ghost (boer) :kidred: :kidblue: 

Mary


----------



## Tabitha

Sounds great. Here's mine.. no kids yet but I'll put the dates in!!! 

Amber due May 1st :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Princess due May 11th :kidred: :kidred: 

Heather due May 14th :kidblue: :kidred: 

Floxy Due June 26th

They are all bred to a Saanen x Beor buck.


----------



## EandEBoersWV

01/25/12 Sally x Red Baron: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
01/26/12 Patsy x Red Baron: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
01/26/12 Gracie x Red Baron: :kidblue: :kidred: 
01/26/12 Jackie x Red Baron: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Elvira x Red Baron: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lotus x Red Baron: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Fancy x Red Baron: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Big Mama x Red Baron:


----------



## warren05

1/24 Smores :kidblue: 
1/26 JoJo :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Maggie

PDW Star X DL Red Warrior 1/12/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
PDW Moon X DL Red Warrior 1/15/12 :kidred: :kidred: 
DANG Honey X DL Red Warrior 1/17/12 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Maggie X AKR1 Rocks Got Spots 2/3/12 :kidred: :kidred: 
NGB1 Briar Ridge Farm's Ashley X Fern Hollow Farm Z9060 3/9/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
PDW Diamond X AKR1 Too Hot Two Spot 3/8/12 :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## iddybit acres

Mya .... 2-01-12 :kidblue: :kidblue: (both passed away)

Mellow ...... 2-03-12 :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: 

Ebony ....... 2-26-12 :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Graffogefarms

Ok - 2 kidded one to go - and It's going ot be a buck year
Buttercup :kidblue: January 29
Goldie: :kidblue: Feb 5
Gretel :kidblue: :kidblue: February 13


----------



## WarPony

Nutmeg (Togg bred to mini fainter): Due March 9, Kidded March 5 :kidred: :kidred:










Ivy (Togg bred to LaMancha): Due April 17, Kidded April 17, :kidred: elf ears, hehehe










Kahlua (Mini-Nubian bred to moonspotted mini-nubian buck): Due May 15 to June 5, kidded May 27 :kidred: :kidblue:










Sage (Boer/Alpine): to be bred June for October kidding (was with buck from mid-april to mid-may, but never showed signs of breeding)

Total as of June 1, 2012:

:kidblue: 1

:kidred: 3


----------



## 4theluvofgoats

Cindy X Moon Kidded 2/6/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:
Ginny x Bronson Kidded 2/7/12 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:
LuLu X Gilligan Kidded 3/1/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Malaka x Ghost Kidded 3/3/12 :kidblue: :kidblue:
Oreo x Roomano Kidded 3/6/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Ruffian x Ghost Kidded 3/13/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Ophelia x Tonka Kidded 3/18/12 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Tuesday x Ghost Kidded 3/19/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Gaga x Roomano Kidded 3/20/12 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Leah x Tonka Kidded 3/21/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Splenda x Monty Kidded 3/25/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Pipit x Aonghas Kidded 3/28/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Bijou x Moon Kidded 4/9/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Melody x Aonghas Kidded 4/30/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Kestrel x Ghost Kidded 5/7/12 :kidred: 
Arabella x Moon Kidded 5/7/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Miracle x Moon Kidded 5/17/12 :kidblue: 
Cinnamon x Aonghas Kidded 5/21/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lily x Skippy Kidded 5/31/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

So far I'm really having a buck year! Tally 29 Bucks to 21 Does


----------



## milkmaid

Kiwi and Helen: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Kiwi and Snowbell: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Beau and Lizzie Lou: :kidred: :kidblue: :angelgoat: 
Flash and Tessie: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Every one of them gave me buck/doe twins!


----------



## KW Farms

Luna x Cauldron :kidred: :kidred: 
Irina x Cauldron :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Jezzy x Rampage :kidred: :kidred: 
Goldie x Cauldron :kidred: :kidblue: 
Rainy x Don Juan :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Tansy x Eddie :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Wonder x Rockstar
Lilly x Rampage
Glimmr x Rockstar :kidblue: 
Wicked x Cauldron
Sophie x Heavy :kidblue: :kidred: 
Sarai x Rockstar
Prada x Cauldron :kidblue: 
Moonspot x Rampage :kidblue: 
Sadie x Heartbreakr :kidblue: 
Ebony x Rampage
Champagne x Rockstar
CookieDough x Heartbreakr :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Holly x Hooli :kidblue: :kidred: 
Paris x Cauldron :kidred: :kidred: 
BubbleGum x Cauldron
Mygrain x Sparks
Fashion x Heavy :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Rosie x Rampage :kidred: 
Adora Belle x Rampage :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Jean x Honor :kidred: :kidred: 
Peanut x Eddie
Veronica x Cauldron :kidblue: 
Blackie x Cauldron :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Betty x Cauldron :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Bluebelle x Heartbreakr :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Savannah x Rockstar
Tuppy x Rampage :kidblue: :kidred: 
Annie x Playboy :kidblue: 
Darla x Cauldron
Daisy x Tom :kidblue: :kidred: 
Budderscotch x Eddie :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Bonnie x Cauldron :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Willow x Sparks :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Paint x Sparks
Angel x Heartbreakr :kidblue: 
Brat x Eddie
Bubbles x Heartbreakr :kidred:


----------



## Tayet

Gold X Tinkerbell(daddy) - :kidred: :kidred: 
Uhura X Tinkerbell - :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TiffofMo

Daisy May: Kidded 1-8-12 :kidblue: 
Oreo: Kidded 1-10-12 :kidblue: 
Atlanta kidded 2-3-12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Butterscotch: 3-09-12 1 :kidblue:, 1 :kidred: and 1 doa :angelgoat: 
Darla : Due In June If she took
Its looking like Hersey might be bred. Will get some blood work soon.
so far 5 boys and 2 girls for me total. 

I might be breeding some for fall babies but im not sure yet.
So far its a buck yr for me..


----------



## bessmiller

Buttercream kidded 15 Feb 2012: :kidred: 
Irma kidded 6 March 2012: :kidblue:


----------



## EstellaMA

Buttercup, 2/16, :kidblue: , :kidred: , :kidred:
Trixie, 4/24, :kidred: , :kidblue: 
Punky, 5/13, :kidblue: , :kidblue: 
Angel, 5/16, :kidred: , :kidblue: 
Caviar, 7/1, :kidred: , :kidblue: 
Bunny, 7/3, DOA :kidblue: , :kidred:


----------



## TheMixedBag

Jenny x barclay due 2/25 kidded:
Talala x barclay due 3/5 kidded:


----------



## shibby7

:hair: ENOUGH BOYS ALREADY!!!!!! :GAAH: 

Smudge(SOLD) - Xmen(SOLD) = Kidded Jan. 20th :kidred: 
Juniper - Xmen(SOLD) = Kidded Jan. 21st :kidred: :kidblue: 
Bee-Joux - Cosmo = Kidded Jan. 29th :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Betty - Ed = Kidded Feb. 3rd :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Molly - Ed = Kidded Feb. 4th :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Bunny(SOLD) - Ernie(SOLD) = Kidded Feb. 4th :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Blondie(SOLD) - Cosmo = Kidded Feb. 7th :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Cashmere(SOLD) - Xmen(SOLD) = Kidded Feb. 8th :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Madison - Urich(SOLD) = Kidded Feb. 14th :kidred: :kidred: - VALENTINES DAY BABIES!!
Ellisha - Xmen(SOLD) = Kidded feb. 14th :kidblue: :kidblue: - MORE VALENTINES DAY BABIES!
Ice(FF) - Ed = Kidded Mar. 6th :kidblue: 
Katie - Ed = Kidded Mar. 7th :kidred: :kidblue: 
Rhiannon - Ed = Kidded Mar. 15th :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Aphrodite(FF)(SOLD) - Maverick = Kidded Apr. 23rd :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Xena(FF)(SOLD) - Ryder = Kidded Apr. 24th :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Athena(FF)(SOLD) - Maverick = Kidded May 2nd :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Mona(FF)(SOLD) - Maverick = Kidded May 6th :kidred: :kidblue: 
Aurora(FF)(SOLD) - Maverick = Kidded May 28th :kidblue: 
Helen(FF)(SOLD) - Maverick = Kidded May 30th :kidred: 
Oakley(FF) - Cosmo = July - Preg-checked open May 8th. SURPRISE! Kidded Jul. 25th :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## GracefulAcres

Daisy x Bart kidded: 4/3/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Nanny x Bart kidded: 4/4/12 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Princess x Bart kidded: 4/4/12 :kidred: 
Dot x Bart kidded: 4/5/12 :kidred: :kidred: 
Lisa x Bart kidded: 4/5/12 :kidred: 
Katniss x Bart kidded: 4/5/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Maya x Bart kidded: 5/23/12 :kidred:

Due in June:
Ada x Homer kidded: 6/27/12 :kidblue:

So... *I'm at 8 doelings to 5 bucks!* Yeah.. 
I really lucked out that all my April babies came in just 3 days time!

My fall kidding is expected Nov 3rd. This is my first attempt at the fall season. My 6 does that "dated" bucks aren't showing clear signs of pregnancy... but they are looking healthy despite our drought.
ray: 
Due in November:
Fancy x Bart kidded:
Leah x Bart kidded:
Nutmeg x Bart kidded:
Sally x Bart kidded:

and my first KIKO does crossed with my boer buck.... 
MsKitty x Bart kidded:
Collin x Bart kidded:


----------



## rkl4570

OreoX Lil Bit= :kidred: :kidblue: 
ZenaX Lil Bit= :kidblue: :kidblue: 
WamBamX Lil Bit= :kidblue: 
Definitely a buck year for us!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm

:kidred: :kidred: Precious X Gilligan - Kidded 4/2 :kidred: :kidred: 

Romadur X Bo - Kidded 4/1 :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

Poppy X Skippy - Sold

Lily X Skippy - Sold but she kidded :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

Blossom X Gilligan :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Neuaen X James :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (buckling doa)

Beatrice X Oblivion :kidred: :kidblue: 

Lady X Gilligan - Kidded 4/3 :kidred: :kidred: 

Anna X Skippy Kidded 6/7 :kidblue: :kidred: 

Rapunzel X Skippy 5/20 :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## xymenah

Beep X Wrangler = :kidblue: :kidblue: Kidded 2/27/12 
Candice X Wrangler = :kidblue: Kidded 2/29/12

My kidding year is done. No girls. Its pretty disappointing.


----------



## NubianLover

Belle X Dexter/Buster = :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: Kidded 02/28/12
Sophie X Magic = :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: Kidded 03/06/12 One doeling was stillborn the other doeling and one of the bucklings died a day later.
Bonnie X Magic = :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Kidded 03/06/12
Ophelia X Magic = :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: Kidded 03/18/12 

Total Bucklings: 8
Total Doelings: 5

A buck year for me....


----------



## brbn

Josephina X Quincy 3/7/12 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Stike a Pose Rose X Quincy 3/8/12 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Misfit X Quincy 3/8/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Mazy Grace X Quincy 3/9/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Trudy X Quincy 3/11/12 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Lady X Quincy 3/12/12 :kidred: :kidred: 
Purdy X Quincy 3/14/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Alice the RED X Quincy 3/17/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Who X Quincy 3/17/12 :kidblue: :kidblue:
Violet X Quincy 3/20/12 :kidred: :kidblue: 
Fergie X Quincy 3/27/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Armoni X Quincy 3/25/12 :kidred:

pictures on our website
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn
anna


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Georgia X Tank - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: :angelgoat: 4/21/12

Gingersnap X Merlin - :kidblue: :kidred: 5/3/12

and we are don for the year.... :sigh:


----------



## BB Acres

Pumpkin x Blitz = :kidred: 
Lucky x Blitz = :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## BareCreekFarm

Kids expected soon!!! :leap: 
All kids are sired by WFBM W242 Z217, more affectionately known as Prince Dewlap
Baby Shoogie= :kidred: :kidblue: 
Cherry Pie= :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Delilah= :kidred: :kidblue: 
Dottie=
Happi-Lass=
Liberty=
Queen of Hearts= :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Radiance= :kidred: 
Rain Dance= :kidred: :kidred: 
Sally= :kidred: :kidblue: 
Shogie= :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nubians2

Hershey's Kiss X Rico-Due 4/14-kidded: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

Truffles X Rico-Due 5/14 kidded: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Cheyenne Lass X Rico-Due 6/9 kidded: :kidred: :kidred: 


Loving all the pink here! 5 doelings 2 bucklings from 3 does, my buck did good!


----------



## mmiller

Angel kidded 4/02/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 

Babe kidded 4/04/12 :kidblue: 

Paint x Casanova 7/26/12 :kidred: :kidred:

Rags x unknown Oct
Coral x unknown Oct
Reef x unknown Oct
Lou Lou x Casanove Oct


----------



## mtmom75

Gabriella kidded 2/28/2012 - :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Heidi kidded 3/27/2012 - :kidred: :kidred: 
Darla kidded 4/5/2012 - :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## HoosierShadow

Just realised I never posted here.

Madison 2/18/12 - :kidred: :kidred: 
Snow White 3/1/12 - :kidred: <13lbs. huge for her!>
Trouble 3/3/12 - :kidblue: <sold mom and kid>

Ithma 5/11/12 - :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## MAW

Penny X Timmy :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Baby X Don :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Notty X Cappy :kidred: :kidblue: 

That's all of my breedings for this year :lovey:


----------



## naturalgoats

So jealous of all you guys with your babies!

M.


----------



## mojomamma

Banana gave birth to baby Courtnee :kidred: on February 25 2012


----------



## ShannonM

Here it goes we've had four does kid so far and one left to go in late June or early July we think... 

Jelly Bean x Brimstone kidded: 3/22/12 :kidred: :kidblue: 

Ginger x Jasper kidded: 4/4/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Bluebell x Brimstone kidded: 4/5/12 :kidred: :kidred: 

Joan x Brimstone kidded: 4/20/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Milky Way x Brimstone? Due: Late June or Early July?


----------



## potentialfarm

I have to get in on the talley this year, even though we only had 2 does bred!
So, here it is...

Bella kidded :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Gracie kidded :kidred: :kidblue: 

Absolute opposite of boy/girl odds last year ~ thank goodness!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

Davy Hollow is done kidding for the year, so here's our tally

Bedlam Manor's Mercedes x Chateau Briant's Valiant kidded :kidblue: _____ May 21st

Fairlea's Pheobe x Hames + Axle ML JW Red *S kidded :kidred: :kidblue: and with :kidred: DOA _____May 24th

Davy Hollow's Rosie x Hames +Axle Timpact *S kidded :kidblue: and with :kidblue: :kidred: DOA _______ May 31st


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Ragtime x Hummer 4-5-12 :kidred: :kidblue: 

Magic x Hummer 4-7-12 :kidblue: 

Katie x Hummer 4-26-12 :kidblue: :kidred: 

Twist x Hummer 5-24-12 :kidblue: 

Oriana x Leonidas

Isolde x Leonidas

Festival x Leonidas

Fimbrithil x Arthur

Angelica x Leonidas

Tally: 4 bucks
2does


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Jezzi Belle x Free Space :kidred: :kidblue: on March 19th

Dori x Free Space :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: on May 13th

Skeeter x Free Space :kidred: on May 27th


----------



## mliga

Ok I'm starting my kidding now

Harriet (mixed Sannen) x Smokey (ND): 1 buck :kidblue:, 1 doe :kidred: on 6/3/12

Sugar (Oberhasli) x Smokey (ND): 1 buck :kidblue: on 6/13

Spice (Oberhasli) x Smokey (ND): 1 buck :kidblue:, 1 doe :kidred:, on 6/12/12

Gita (Oberhasli) x Smokey (ND): 1 buck :kidblue: on 6/22/12

We're all done!!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot

Just noticed this thread!

Luna: :kidblue: :kidred: 3/4/12


----------



## Shazzles

Messmate stud kidding talley so far 

from Kisses (ff) :kidblue: :kidred: 9/6

From Speck (?F) :kidred: :kidred:  23/6

From Rubi (FF) :kidblue: :kidblue: 26/8
Good start to my kidding


----------



## ThreeHavens

4/14/2012 Apache Downs Godiva +Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy: :kidblue: :kidred: 
4/16/2012 End of the Line Busy Bee + Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy: :kidred: :kidblue: 
4/25/2012 RGCh Pocket Sized Waning Moon + Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy: :kidblue: :kidred: :angelgoat: 

Total:
:kidblue: 3
:kidred: 3
:angelgoat: 1 stillborn

A pretty good year ... we wanted one doe from each, and we got it! :greengrin:


----------



## Goober

Boer/boer x:

Blondie 4/25 :kidred: 
Ears 4/26 :kidblue: 
Mocha 5/8 :kidred: :kidred: 
Goober 5/11 :kidblue: :kidred: 
Patches aborted
Darlene ?


----------



## 2 lil-does

Mary 5/30/12 Buck/Doe/Doe 

Cha-Chee 6/9/12 Doe/Doe/buck

cant get Smilies to work.....


----------



## ThreeHavens

2 lil-does said:


> cant get Smilies to work.....


Press "Post reply" instead of "quick reply". A list of the smilies will be on your left side, then you can click what you want to use (=


----------



## 2 lil-does

:leap: awesome! i was trying to drag them over....making things more complicated as usual.


----------



## mhoward2

Doodles (FF) kidded: 3/11/12 - :kidblue: 
Batman (FF) my 5 yr old son named her - kidded: 4/21/12 - :kidblue: 
Nana (older doe) kidded: 4/28/12 - :kidblue: 
Snickers kidded: kidded: 7/27/12 - :kidblue: :kidred: 
Sunshine kidded: kidded 7/31/12 - :kidred: 
Darlin kidded: kidded: 7/26/12 - :kidred: :kidred: 
Dixie kidded: kiddied 7/31/12 - :kidred: 
Mama Blue kidded:
Coco kidded:
Molly kidded:
Twixie kidded:
Crush kidded:
Midnight kidded:

I HOPE THIS IS NOT AN INDICATION OF THE REST OF MY YEAR.


----------



## luvmyherd

Our final tally:
Tabatha :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Star :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Halo :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Curiouser :kidblue: :kidred: 
ChaCha :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Merry :kidblue: and ( :kidblue: :angelgoat: )
Shasta :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Angel :kidred: :kidred:

So 9 girls and 11 boys


----------



## groovyoldlady

Annika blessed us with 3 boys on June 27. :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Last season- 2011-12

Patch X Charley :kidblue: :kidblue: (2nd DOA)
Biter X Charley :kidblue: 
Freckles X Charley :kidblue: :kidred: 
Bayliegh X Charley :kidred: :kidred: 
DD X Charley :kidblue: :kidblue: (Both deceased. One hit by car)
Dottie X Charley :kidblue: :kidred: (Perished doe)
Bonus X Charley :kidblue: :kidblue: (Birthing difficulties. Doe & kids perished) 
Oil X Charley :kidblack: (Miscarriage, unknown gender)
Stripe X Charley :kidblue: :kidred: (buck DOA)
Sparkey X Charley :kidred: 
Lacey X Charley :kidblue: :kidred: (Weak kid. Perished)
Blackie X Lamancha :kidblue: :kidred: (Perished doe kid)

Very very sad kidding season this past year.. Hoping to have a better year this time around.

12-13 kidding season


Patch X Charley 
Biter X Charley 
Freckles X Charley 
Bayliegh X Charley 
Oil X Charley 
Stripe X Charley
Sparkey X Charley 
Sissy X Charley 
Beth X Charley 
Bliss X Charley 
Ace X Charley 
Prim X Charley 
Violet X Charley 
Okie X Charley 
Katy X Charley 

Will update when kids are on the ground! Bliss is week and a half away 7/22/12.


----------



## maple hill farm tina

Maple Hill Farm Vega X Enchanted Hill Marmot - 1/15/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 

Reluctant Acres Hope X Phoenix Rising White Knight - 1/17/12 :kidblue: :kidblue: (one boy died overnight - I think his Mom crushed him)  

Enchanted Hill O'Seven X Enchanted Hill Marmot - 2/6/12 :kidblue: :kidred: 

Enchanted Hill Delta X Phoenix Rising White Knight - 2/8/12 :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: (first girl was DOA)

Timberwood Diana X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due October 4-9, 2012

Enchanted Hill O'Seven X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due October 6-11, 2012

Kush-Hara Che X Enchanted Hill Marmot - due October 24-29, 2012

Maple Hill Farm Vega X Phoenix Rising White Knight - due December 16-21, 2012


----------



## VincekFarm

Yonderhill Appoline x Apache Downs WW Igasho = :kidred: :kidred: 

Doubletree Bejeweled x Igasho = :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 

Dahila x Igasho = :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## TiffofMo

TiffofMo said:


> Daisy May: Kidded 1-8-12 :kidblue:
> Oreo: Kidded 1-10-12 :kidblue:
> Atlanta kidded 2-3-12 :kidblue: :kidred:
> Butterscotch: 3-09-12 1 :kidblue:, 1 :kidred: and 1 doa :angelgoat:
> Darla : Due In June If she took
> Its looking like Hersey might be bred. Will get some blood work soon.
> so far 5 boys and 2 girls for me total.
> 
> I might be breeding some for fall babies but im not sure yet.
> So far its a buck yr for me..


Ok i cant figure out how to edit my original post it was #48 i think. Anyway kidding is done this yr. Was a buck yr for me.
Hersey: twin :kidblue::kidblue: in May
Darla: Twin :kidblue::kidblue: in June
Oreo got in with the buck: Twin :kidred::kidred: born in July finally twins and does to boot.
So in total we had 4 does and 9 bucks 
Only the first 2 bucks and the last 2 does are from my buck i bought most of these does bred.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

It appears I could not edit my previous post (from before the switch), so I will quote, and edit from there 

Magic x Hummer 4-7-12 :kidblue:

Katie x Hummer 4-26-12 :kidblue: :kidred:

Twist x Hummer 5-24-12 :kidblue: angelgoat single birth

Oriana x Leonidas - did not settle

Isolde x Leonidas - did not settle

Festival x Leonidas - did not settle

Mood Swing x Toshiba - :kidblue::kidblue:

Fimbrithil x Arthur - Due in January 2013

Angelica x Leonidas - Due in January 2013

Tally: 6 bucks
2 does[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jessaba

I couldn't edit my post, so I'm updating it in a new message

Cinnamon x Malgus kidded : 12/31/11 twins:  :kidblue: :kidred:
Oreo x Malgus kidded : 2/11/12 single :kidblue: 
MJ x Zorro kidded : 3/14/2012 single :kidred: 
Leia x Malgus kidded : 3/21/2012 single :kidred: 
Molly x Malgus kidded : 3/21/2012 twins :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lexi x Malgus kidded : 3/21/2012 single :kidred: 
Ariel x Malgus kidded : 3/22/2012 Twins :kidred: :kidred: 
Felucia x Malgus kidded : 3/23/2012 Twins :kidred: :kidred: 
Mocha x Hoss : 3-23-2012 Single :kidblue: 
Big Bertha x Hoss kidded : 3-24-2012 Twins :kidred: :kidblue: 
Ebony x Zorro kidded : 4-7-2012 Twins :kidred: :kidblue: 
Midnight x Hoss kidded : :kidblue::kidred:
Abby x Hoss kidded ::kidred::kidblue:

Girls - 13
Boys 8


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Patch X Charley-:kidred::kidred::kidred: (One DOA, one died three days later)
Biter X Charley 
Freckles X Charley- SOLD 
Bayliegh X Charley- :kidred: 
Oil X Charley- SOLD
Stripe X Charley
Sparkey X Charley 
Sissy X Charley- SOLD 
Beth X Charley-:kidblue: 
Bliss X Charley- FALSE PREGNANCY
Ace X Charley 
Prim X Charley 
Violet X Charley 
Angel X Charley 
Katy X Charley 
Lucy X Iceman
Presley X Iceman 
Foxy X Iceman
Molly X Iceman
Simba X Iceman
Angela X Billy
Molly2 X Billy
Katrina X Billy


----------



## Valjero

I had one doe kid May 20th. It was a buck.


----------



## Jessica84

How do you edit your post? I have SO many to add and I dont know how


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG

Jessica84 said:


> How do you edit your post? I have SO many to add and I dont know how


I couldn't edit mine, just quote it and add em in ;-)


----------



## JaLyn

I had one doe kid born June 30th:kidred:


----------



## Jessica84

Ok, I tried but said I had to many icons so will wait till I am done kidding in december and start a new one lol, sorry I know you only wanted one post


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is my short version of it. 
We had 45 kids and 30 of them were Does and 15 were bucks, from 24 does. plus we had 5 DOA total. 

So It was a doe year for us.


----------



## Bit of Everything

Bit of Everything said:


> Pearl x Donner- due and kidded Jan. 1- :kidred: :kidblue:
> 
> April x Donner- due Dec. 26 - kidded - Jan. 2 - :angelgoat: :kidblue: :kidred:
> 
> Curly Sue x Donner - Jan. 3 - :kidred:
> 
> Honey x Donner- due Jan 20 kidded Jan. 27 :kidblue: :kidblue:
> 
> May x Donner- due Jan 18 - Kidded Jan. 26 :kidblue: :kidred: :angelgoat:
> 
> Tansy x Bryrpatch Tophat and Tails - Feb. 10 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:
> 
> I'm done for this kidding round. Not sure if we'll start kidding in December again or wait till Jan 2013.


Okay I'm not done for 2012 LOL

Kiki X Donner Kidded Oct. 23, 2012 :kidred::kidblue:


----------



## Sue52

Smooth Kitten x Dragster - 1/31/12 :kidred::kidred::kidblue:
Butterscotch x Troubador - 2/26/12 :kidred:

Start kidding again early December

_Hidden Falls Ridge Boer Goats_
_http://www.hiddenfallsridge.com_


----------



## Goat Luvr

Let's see.....

Boer X's:

Chloe: 3/26 - :kidred: :kidred:

Hazel: 4/9 - :kidred: :kidblue:

Emily: 10/5 - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Nigerian Dwarf:

Harmony: 11/26 - :kidred: :kidred:


So 5 :kidred: and 4 :kidblue:


----------



## jdblack97

Dancer due 12/19/12...kidded 12/28/12 :kidblue::kidblue: 
Oreo due 12/19/12...kidded 12/27/12 :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
Midnight due 12/23/12...kidded 12/27/12 :kidred:
Unicorn suspected due date was Jan 4(guess she was sneaky). Kidded on Dec. 25:kidred::kidblue:


----------



## Sue52

*Kidding Update*



Sue52 said:


> Smooth Kitten x Dragster - 1/31/12 :kidred::kidred::kidblue:
> Butterscotch x Troubador - 2/26/12 :kidred:
> 
> Emgee x World Wide - 12/25/2012 :kidred::kidred::angelgoat:
> Heaven's Kitty x World Wide - 12/27/2012 :kidblue::kidred:
> 
> ******* Girl x World Wide - 12/30/2012 :kidblue::kidblue:
> 
> _Hidden Falls Ridge Boer Goats_
> _http://www.hiddenfallsridge.com_


Kidding update.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Patch X Charley-:kidred::kidred::kidred: (One DOA, one died three days later)
> Biter X Charley
> Freckles X Charley- SOLD
> Bayliegh X Charley- :kidred:
> Oil X Charley- SOLD
> Stripe X Charley
> Sparkey X Charley
> Sissy X Charley- SOLD
> Beth X Charley-:kidblue:
> Bliss X Charley- FALSE PREGNANCY
> Ace X Charley
> Prim X Charley- :kidblue:
> Violet X Charley
> Angel X Charley- :kidblue: :kidblue: one dead
> Katy X Charley- :kidblue:
> Lucy X Iceman
> Presley X Iceman
> Foxy X Iceman
> Molly X Iceman
> Simba X Iceman
> Angela X Billy
> Molly2 X Billy
> Katrina X Billy


Update


----------



## Jessica84

ok your gonna have 2 posts from me ..... you already have 14 :kidred: and 8 :kidblue: so add 36 :kidred: and 44 :kidblue: so that makes 102 50 does and 52bucklings


----------



## firelight27

2013 tally? Lots of does kidding already... I would start a new thread, but it seems to be RPC's thing?? Don't wanna make a thread if another official one will crop up later...


----------



## Goatieberries

For 2012 we had 12 does and 3 bucks born.


----------



## DoraBud

Hardway Ranch

Momma Goat (Crysta) - :kidblue: kidded April 8th (day 142) -- 2 mummy babies as well

Daisy Goat - due April 16 (day 150)


----------



## SugarBush Farms

I just realized my kids were born in 2013, not 2012. Blonde moment. Oops.


----------

